# New Arabic only forum



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm pleased to announce that we have a new forum for Arabic, and nothing but Arabic, the "Arabic Only" forum.

If you know Arabic, stop in an help it get off to a good start. 

Mike


----------



## swift

Those are very good news. I'm sure that the new forum will be helpful for all the Arabic learners in WR. [Nanon, that's for you ]

Bon courage, Cherine and Elroy.


----------



## ILT

Congratulations!
This new forum will be awesome, I'm sure Elroy and Cherine will help make it great


----------



## Vanda

Uau!!! One more language to me be ashamed I am not learning....

Felicitações ao novo bebê!!!


----------



## Nanon

swift said:


> [Nanon, that's for you ]
> 
> Bon courage, Cherine and Elroy.


OK... erm... now it's time to decide whether I should resume learning Arabic or edit my profile  (I did not, because I still plan to start again, maybe I will use that new forum some day...) However, congratulations!!!


----------



## cherine

Thank you all! We're very happy to have this new forum and we hope many will profit from it. Nanon, je ne savais pas que tu voulais apprendre l'arabe! Ce serait un plaisir de te voir parmi nous, et de pouvoir t'aider à apprendre notre langue 

By the way, guys, don't forget we are three moderators in the Arabic forum*s*: Elroy, Clevermizo and myself.


----------



## Nanon

OK, it seems that I just have to accept such a nice invitation! The problem is _when_... I stopped at beginner's level because I was travelling too much and was not as constent a student as I would have wished. But I will certainly let you know when I get started again!


----------



## cherine

Take your time. You'll always be welcome


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations!

(My daughter wants to study Arabic when she starts university; hopefully I'll be sending her over soon to play in your new sandbox!)


----------



## amikama

*مبروك!*  (I hope it's the right word...)


----------



## Nunty

I think that's the right word, and that's what I want to say too.


----------



## Sidjanga

Yes, it is the right word. And I want to say _thanks _(this time in Latin script).

It's great. And you don't even have to wrap the "left-to-right tags" around your text any more! It all turns out the right way and on the right side (double meaning here) "by itself". It's all so easy. It's a real pleasure to write in Arabic script there.

And now 'my' lonely threads are looking forward to numerous company.  Inshalla/إن شاء الله.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Congratulations!


----------



## elirlandes

Vanda said:


> Uau!!! One more language to me be ashamed I am not learning....



My sentiment exactly... If only I had kept it up way back when...

Delighted to see the new addition.


----------



## Lisankhan

*I think that's the right word.congratulation*.


----------



## cherine

Thanks again, everyone! 


Chaska Ñawi said:


> (My daughter wants to study Arabic when she starts university; hopefully I'll be sending her over soon to play in your new sandbox!)


 That would be great!  We'll be very happy to help her 


elirlandes said:


> My sentiment exactly... If only I had kept it up way back when...


I didn't know you've learned some! Well, you always have the opportunity to learn it again with all the helpful people around.


----------



## elirlandes

cherine said:


> I didn't know you've learned some! Well, you always have the opportunity to learn it again with all the helpful people around.



I am full of surprises... I lived in Saudi as a child for a few years... I think because I never learnt to read/write at the time, I could never really visualise it to remember. I always loved the sound of it - easy to pronounce if you have some Irish by the way.

Hmm... I really should take it up again (but learn the alphabet this time...)


----------



## إسكندراني

elirlandes said:


> I am full of surprises... I lived in Saudi as a child for a few years... I think because I never learnt to read/write at the time, I could never really visualise it to remember. I always loved the sound of it - easy to pronounce if you have some Irish by the way.
> 
> Hmm... I really should take it up again (but learn the alphabet this time...)



Write the first Irish-Arabic learning guide 
ألف مبروك يا جماعة Congratulations people!


----------

